
How Reddit Became a Gun Market—and Authorized Its Logo on Assault Rifles - alexlitov
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/01/reddit-guns-assault-rifle-ar15-logo-conde-nast
======
mindcrime
Was there any actual point to all of that ranting? So a lot of Redditors
(myself included) are pro-gun and like to exercise our 2A rights by owning and
occasionally _gasp_ shooting _/ gasp_ guns! Oh noes! FSM forbid that a
civilian might own a "powerful" gun like an AR-15.

Never mind that, like all of the other articles written by paranoid anti-gun
kooks, this article is sadly misinformed about the nature, capacity, and
capabilities of various guns. An AR-15 is a civilian weapon, not capable of
select-fire or fully-automatic fire, and is no more "powerful" than most
popular semi-automatic hunting rifle. And in terms of ballistic power, the
5.56 NATO rounds are relative lightweights, being nearly equivalent to .223
Remington rounds, and with less ballistic power than a .308 Winchester,
.30-06, .375 Ruger and a whole laundry-list of other rifle cartridges. There's
no more reason to get all panicky and freaked-out over an AR-15 than any other
gun. As far as that goes, you can kill someone with a single-shot lever-action
.22LR. Sheesh.

------
andrewjsledge
Many, many redditors calling it clickbait.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/guns/comments/1upfw8/mother_jones_at...](http://www.reddit.com/r/guns/comments/1upfw8/mother_jones_attempting_to_smear_reddit_for/)

~~~
M2Ys4U
/r/guns complaining about it? Colour me surprised!

------
throwawayAK47
I understand the desire for an individual to purchase a firearm in the
interest of protecting your family. However this still available comment on
twitter seems like it is more about making a profit and circumventing what
little regulation we have on the books;

"Listen, I'm not saying I want to see Sandy Hook Part II but another 20 or 30
dead kids would really dress out my balance sheet."

[https://twitter.com/FirearmConcierg/status/41086858090578329...](https://twitter.com/FirearmConcierg/status/410868580905783296)

Please someone who loves the 2nd amendment come up with a way to justify this
disgusting comment.

